# Big bobcat!



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 29, 2006)

I got this picture in Haralson County at Indian Lakes Hunt Club. I also got several pictures of some local canines and this bobcat is as the same size as they are. Maybe he can make the trip to Woodys later on.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty markings on him... he would make a nice mount!

If you haven't seen it before, check out the bobcat mount on Woodys home page, it is awesome!


----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2006)

That, my friend is a beauty!!!!!!!!!!


I saw one that size at Yuchi WMA two years ago...but he was mostly furred up by that late in the season.

Yours is all lean and mean.  That would make a super mount if you have the chance to take 'em.  Not to mention the local quial would be grateful.


----------



## Mac (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice picture,  a king size cat.

Biggest I have even seen.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice cat.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## Trizey (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice cat!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty animal!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 29, 2006)

*Bigger picture,*

I cropped the shot so that the colors of its coat could be seen better.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 29, 2006)

SS,
That's a nice one no doubt.  Keep the rimfire handy!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 29, 2006)

Here, kitty kitty......


----------



## bigswamp (Aug 29, 2006)

that is a good'n.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 29, 2006)

*Hey Phil,*

A 22 mag would be just the ticket and I have hope to introduce him to my little friend!


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a real nice size bobcat. I hope you bring him back to be mounted.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 29, 2006)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> A 22 mag would be just the ticket and I have hope to introduce him to my little friend!


Yes it would and I bought a Single Six for JUST that very reason a few weeks back.


----------



## Woody (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice cat SS.

It's rare you see markings that distinct.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2006)

Dang Steel! That is one nice lookin` cat! Hope you can get him.


----------



## jcarter (Aug 29, 2006)

he is a whopper of a cat.


----------



## leo (Aug 30, 2006)

*Real nice Mike*

It will make a great addition to your "outdoor wall" 

Good luck


----------



## Mac (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I saw this guy and his mate while hunting Saturday morning.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 23, 2006)

I've only seen one that even comes close to that size! He would make a beautiful mount.


----------



## Mac (Oct 23, 2006)

DSGB said:


> I've only seen one that even comes close to that size! He would make a beautiful mount.



Sure crossed my mind, but don't suppose to use a center fire rifle and season doesn't open until Dec 1.

Also I was thinking about how to hunt them in Dec and realized "per the regs" you can't use an electronic call.

Man you can trap them in traps  with bait, but can't shot one while hunting.  Must have a rim fire rifle or primitive weapon.

I am sorry but that is a stupid rule.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 23, 2006)

nice cat!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd like to have that hide...


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice kitty with some great markings... good luck with it.


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 23, 2006)

That ain't no bobcat!  It's the rare and endangered Georgia short-tailed spotted panther.  It's really endangered if it happens to walk by SS at the wrong time.  Please post the pics when you get him.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome pic


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 30, 2006)

Are we sure thats not a mtn. lion?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanatos said:


> Are we sure thats not a mtn. lion?



Dang it !!!! I was gonna say that !!!


----------

